# new to it all



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello to everyone on this forum,
just wanted to say , ever since i visited a local haunted yard ---i was hook that was 2 years ago, last year i had a small grave yard,you know bought some tomb stones , a hangin monster very simple----but in the past year (after looking at all the web sites) this year will be bigger and better and i mean bigger, its more rewarding building the props & looking at the reaction of people" YOU MADE THAT?" WOW anyway im here to learn and some of your stuff WOW


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey hope you learn a lot....most of the stuff really isnt that difficult after practice imho...anyway do you have pictures of your haunt or a website?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Pyro.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the asylum. Can I take your straight jacket?


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the best place on the net Pyro. I am sure you will be making things that others will be in awe of soon enough. :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and Velcome to the forum!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome pyro.  This is a good place.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Pyro...got a light?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Pyro. 
These people are all nuts. 
Really.
8)


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

^^^What he said^^^ 
.|||....................|||


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

howldy


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Pyro,
Happy Haunting to you


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, pyro.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hauntie-doody.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

hidey ho neighbor...


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome- if you need some help or an idea, you came to the right place


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome pyro! :> We met in chat last nite! Hope you like your new home! If ya need anything, just scream! hehehe


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, pyro!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Pyro - you picked the right place!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Pyro, were you by any chance just "burning" to join this forum? (couldn't help myself)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think everyone covered the welcoe pretty good, so what they said!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all ,now i have a ?- what is the best music for a grave yard - i need something scary or makes the people think, any ideas


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Pyro!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When reading the your post, I here that song in my head, "Burning down the House"!! Welcome Pyro to the forum!!!! Boy, it's hot in here!


----------

